# what kinda cyno is this???



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

This is a new fish at my lfs. Any idea what it is, listed as "white top"


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Doesn't look like a pure Cyno to me.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

apparently its only an inch or so. Maybe just starting to color up??? Any juveniles look like this?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I'd say give it some time.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

well thats just it. I dont want to buy it before i know what it is.


----------



## rogue-ish (Aug 16, 2007)

I've got a tank of pure "white top" afras (cynotilapia afra blue reef) and mine, juvies and all, have absolutely no coloring other than the ivory white and black stripes... that is definitely not a white top afra









this is


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Well - everyone seems to assume that "White Top" is a reference to C. sp. hara - which it isn't. There is at least one - if not more - Cynotilapia species that have been given the "White Top" tradename. Example - there is the "White Top Likoma".

Here's a Google Image search - and if you look through them you'll see some examples about midway through the list...

http://images.google.com/images?hl=en&q ... a=N&tab=wi

If I was you, I'd avoid anything that you can't positively get an ID on AND that doesn't come with a Location attached to the name. Especially with Cynotilapia - location is important with so many similar looking species out there.


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1735

another guess??


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

The Lundu variant in the link is more of a "mbamba-type" Cynotilapia, which the fish in the original post is not. They are deeper bodied.


----------

